# Hybrids or standard irons



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I can't decided which side of the fence to stand on the issue of a blade iron or hybrid. Never was able to master a 4 iron and still have problems with the hybrid 4, but my collegues that I golf with state they are now hitting better with the blades. Anyone seeing or hearing of golfers hitting a better blade than an equivalent hybrid or is this just preference?:dunno:

to make sure I'm clear for those who went from blades to hybrids now back to blades


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Tiger hits a better blade then hybrid I heard him say in a interview that hybrids are great and really help the game but for him he hits the ball to high with a hybrid. Something like that anyway. I hit my 3 hybrid better then my 3 iron, my 3 hybrid is my only hybrid in my bag I wouldn't mind trying a 4 because I'm not always consistant with my 4 iron. Thats my 2 cents although I dont think it actually answers your question.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm thinking that hybrids are in the same ctategory as training wheels are for bicycles. Once you master or hit consistantly with the hybrid the blade is easier or a more natural feel. All I know is I like my hybrids. Where have all the golfers gone? I need INPUT!:headbang:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

What my input isn't good enough for you?????

I think I'll stick to my training wheels too!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> What my input isn't good enough for you?????
> 
> I think I'll stick to my training wheels too!


When I said that I was going to have to give you strokes I ment in golf not ego besides I always value your opinion:thumbsup:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

You can have a love / hate feeling about hybrids. For most people, I think they are going to be an improvement over trying to hit long irons.

From my personal experience, I've tried some hybrids that were wonderful, but I've also had some that seemed to be designed with something in mind other than the generic, "easier to hit, hit it higher. I liked the Callaway and Cobra models I tried. The Titleist I have now are a question. I tend to go to my 5 wood instead. It's as if the Titleist wasn't designed to be an improvement over the long irons.

I think the key issue is whether you can find one or two hybrids that fit well within your set, (by that I mean they fill distance gaps), and allow you to be more consistent when you need to hit a shot the distance that hybrid fills. If it feels good in the bargain, how can you go wrong?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

if you can find something in the bargin bin that works for you I'm all for it. Hey if a club works for me I'll use thats why my old sandwedge is still in my bag because it works!
Hey Bob got his skills from the bargin bin ... maybe thats one thing that shouldnt come from there


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> When I said that I was going to have to give you strokes I ment in golf not ego besides I always value your opinion:thumbsup:


Thanks mate!!!!!!:thumbsup: my heads getting bigger as we speak


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Surtees said:


> Hey Bob got his skills from the bargin bin


Two weeks ago, we caught up to the group in front of us during a slow round. They were a friendly bunch and we started talking while we all waited on the tee.

One guy described his biggest problem with this game as his LOFT. Thinking he had a new set and hadn't figured out how far he hit the ball with each club, he went on to explain... Lack Of F***ing Talent.

Made perfect sense to me.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

... Lack Of F***ing Talent.
.[/QUOTE said:


> I resemble this remark


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> if you can find something in the bargin bin that works for you I'm all for it. Hey if a club works for me I'll use thats why my old sandwedge is still in my bag because it works!
> Hey Bob got his skills from the bargin bin ... maybe thats one thing that shouldnt come from there


Luke and Dennis; When I started this thread I was curious about how many have returned to irons after using hybid upon fixing an inconsistancy in their striking ability.

Yes, I got them from a fired employee of srixon he was cloning clubs to Australia:cheeky4:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Thats alright Bob because I brought my clubs from a dealer in the USA so some other poor bugger got the clones!


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Bob did you have the light show the other night from the comet? They said on the news here it weas best seen from your home state Utah.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Bob did you have the light show the other night from the comet? They said on the news here it weas best seen from your home state Utah.


I was sound a sleep, but I hear it lit up the sky


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

To answer your question about whether we've gone back to irons from hybrids, I would have to say no, not exactly.

I've always tried to put together sets of clubs that were coordinated. In other words, if the irons were Cobras, I would find a Cobra hybrid, the same with Taylormade, Titleist, whatever. I figured the coordination between a 3 hybrid versus the same brand of 3 iron would work. Sometimes yes, sometimes no.

As I mentioned before, it seems like the Titleist hybrids aren't as easy to hit as some others. By that, I mean they don't fly high and land soft like many hybrids, rather, they tend to fly just like long irons. Yes, they might be easier to hit, but just barely. Trying them was the first time I considered putting the irons back in the bag.

The other thing I tried was a 5 wood. I hit it reasonably well, high, landed softly... but not as consistently as the better hybrids.

Tomorrow, I'm going out with the Titleist irons, but with a 22 degree Taylor Burner hybrid. I'll still be carrying the 4 iron and trying to see whether they overlap or compliment each other.

If bad comes to worse, I would look for Cobra or Adams hybrids, the two brands that felt best. I hit both of those well. I would simply have a really mixed bag and would have to overcome the issue of distance control.

Some of the other thoughts in the back of my mind... I ask myself how often I hit certain clubs. Where I play most often, I may hit the 3 wood 3 times at the most. I might hit a 3 hybrid 3 times at the most. I might hit a 4 hybrid twice at the most. I've begun to question what clubs I could do without. I don't care if I carried less than 14 clubs if it meant I had eliminated clubs from my bag that I would usually make mistakes with.

With about a 20 yard difference in distance between my 3 wood and 3 iron and no ability to reach the par 5's in two, I'm inclined to find a hybrid I can have a lot of confidence with that I can hit consistently. All it means is that instead of a 9 iron to the green, I'd have a hard 8 or smooth 7. Paralysis by analysis can be such fun.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I must be wrong in my thinking when it comes to improvement with the right equipment. I've been thinking of changing Shaft on the driver or the driver just for a few more yards. Regroving my wedges... opinion there is just leave them alone and now I'm trying to determine if the trend of returning to irons from hybrids is worth the effort.

The only one that's happy about my confussion is the wife:laugh:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

yes Bob it's not only your wife enjoying your confussion Dennis and I think it is funny too. This game is very easy to over analysis. If you can hit your irons better and more consistant then your hybrids then I'd go with the irons and if your more consistant with your hybrids well stick with them. For me if it was a choice between a 3 iron that I could hit 5 metres longer then my 3 hybrid 3 out of 10 times, but I hit soild shots 9 out of 10 times with my hybird I'd go the hybrid everytime.

Dennis I'm sorry to say but I think you'll have to get over your matching club desire and if the adams work for you then I think it's time for a mixed bag


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> yes Bob it's not only your wife enjoying your confussion Dennis and I think it is funny too.


WELL!May a crazed Kangaroo run away with your clubs and Dennis may water find golf ball for 6 holes on your next round:rofl:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

broken tee said:


> and Dennis may water find your golf ball for 6 holes on your next round:rofl:


I can only conclude you were watching me play yesterday, but can't count too well... You were damn close though.

Fortunately, I've been so busy getting ready to leave for North Carolina tomorrow that I hadn't really thought much about how badly I played. As much as I'd love to take my clubs to NC, (it's going to be too cold to play well anyway), the week off will probably do me good.

I doubt I will post tomorrow. We won't arrive in Raleigh until around 10-11 PM. Somebody keep an eye on this place for me and I'll be back online Wednesday.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> I can only conclude you were watching me play yesterday, but can't count too well... You were damn close though.
> 
> Fortunately, I've been so busy getting ready to leave for North Carolina tomorrow that I hadn't really thought much about how badly I played. As much as I'd love to take my clubs to NC, (it's going to be too cold to play well anyway), the week off will probably do me good.
> 
> I doubt I will post tomorrow. We won't arrive in Raleigh until around 10-11 PM. Somebody keep an eye on this place for me and I'll be back online Wednesday.


I'm your man... I'll keep things in order here, especially that young administrator who just thinks he plays golf


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Bob I don't think we could trust you to look after a gold fish you'd keep hit balls into its tank.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Bob I don't think we could trust you to look after a gold fish you'd keep hit balls into its tank.


I always remove the fish...I'm environmentally friendly


----------

